# PCgen List editor?



## Brother Glacius (Jan 13, 2003)

***** I'm trying to add some special gear that my DM has awarded the character. This is non-standard items so I need to add them into PCgen list.

So I was wondering if there is a utility out there to quickly and easily add items to a list? Or perhaps something that can copy and item, rename and modify it?

What program do most people use to edit the LST files?

****** Brother G.


----------



## BarakO (Jan 14, 2003)

Brother Glacius said:
			
		

> ****** I'm trying to add some special gear that my DM has awarded the character. This is non-standard items so I need to add them into PCgen list.
> 
> So I was wondering if there is a utility out there to quickly and easily add items to a list? Or perhaps something that can copy and item, rename and modify it?
> 
> ...




If it's a simple item, you can do it from within PCGen.  Simply right click on the base item you want and choose the customize option.  This will offer you several standard choices to customize the item, as well as changing the name.

If it's more involved you'll probably have to have a go at doing it manually.  Any text editor will work, though those of us that do a lot of work on the .lst files tend to use something like TextPad or UltraEdit that lets you have a syntax file for color coding the various tags, etc.

To get all the help you could want, visit the mailing lists on Yahoo.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pcgen/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PCGenListFileHelp/


----------



## Henry (Jan 14, 2003)

barak-o offers some great advice, that I'd like to extend:

The customise item function works great if you want to change the following things:

Size
Weight
Masterwork status
Magical plusses
Special abilities (skill bonuses, etc.)
adding any spell you want to a base wand, rod, or staff

And I believe it can rename as well.

Anything more fancy than that, and the LST file will need to be edited, but the customize item function can cover 90% of the special magic items out there.


----------

